# KBShimmer



## Jennifae (Oct 27, 2015)

KBShimmer never ceases to launch great collections, and the brand has done it again with their winter/holiday collection! Let's take a look at 4 of their new festive winter polishes.





First up, we have *How Corn-y* which is a creamy mellow yellow crelly with red, gold, purple, green, and orange glitters.  I wore this one last week for Thanksgiving, and it was perfect. Everyone commented on how pretty and unique it looks! 





Next, we have *Oh Holo Night*.  It's a glitter topper with holographic blue and silver hex glitters and mini stars.  I love this one!  (To be honest, I just love them ALL! )





*sELFie* is my favorite!  It's just so Christmasy!   It's loaded with green, red, gold, and silver glitters and looks amazing in 2-3 coats for a textured look.





*Toying Around* is KBShimmer's 2015 _Toys For Tots_ Charity Polish.    It's a toy-inspired glitter topper filled with multi-colored glitters in different shapes and sizes.





*Did you pick up anything from this collection?  Let us know which ones and please feel free to post your own photos!*


*Where to buy:* www.kbshimmer.com (for U.S. customers) and www.harlowandco.org (for international customers)


_ * Press samples have been provided to  Specktra for consideration only.  This bears no influence to the outcome  of any review (if published).  We do not accept payment in exchange for reviews.  All  products are tested thoroughly and always reviewed honestly.  We are  committed to our members and will only endorse products we truly believe  in.


_*Be sure to subscribe as we plan to post our reviews and all the latest info on upcoming collections and sales. Please feel free to post your own photos and swatches or just join the thread for a chat.*


----------



## Jennifae (Oct 27, 2015)

Hello, nail polish junkies!  Today, we have a few colors from *KBShimmer's Fall 2015 Collection* to share with you.  This collection of 12 polishes launched last month, but you can still purchase them on KBShimmer.com right now.

  So, let's get started!  From left to right, we've got *Breaking Blues*, *Dark & Twisty*, *I’ve Seen Sweater Days*, and *Open Toad Shoes*.








*Breaking Blues* is a darkened periwinkle blurple cream nail polish.  Depending on the lighting you're in, it can look more blue (as in the photo above) or more purple (see photo below).  This one applied easily and evenly with great coverage (opaque in 2 coats)!

*Dark & Twisty* is a black jelly polish loaded with fine multi-color metallic glitters which look a lot nicer in person.  I think I'll try this over a black nail polish next time (rather than applying 3 coats) so you can see the glitters better.

*I’ve Seen Sweater Days* is a light muted aqua crelly polish with cobalt blue, lime green, and silver glitters. I've gotten a few compliments on this one when I wore it.

*Open Toad Shoes* is a light olive green crelly polish with navy, burgundy, and gold glitters.


  These look best at 2-3 coats for a perfectly opaque coverage with 1 coat of your favorite top coat.  (I used their *Clearly On Top Quick Dry Top Coat* which might be my new holy grail top coat!)

  These are all so gorgeous!  If I had to pick a favorite, I think I would go with *I’ve Seen Sweater Days* because I'm a little partial to aqua/teal polishes.  I also really like *Open Toad Shoes *simply because it looks very unique to me.

  KBShimmer has been around for a while, yet this is the first time I've tried their polishes.  And to be honest... I'm quite impressed!  I think the quality and uniqueness of their polishes set them apart from so many other nail polish brands.


*Did you pick up anything from this collection?  Let us know which ones and post your own photos!*


*Where to buy:* www.kbshimmer.com (for U.S. customers) and www.harlowandco.org (for international customers)


_ * Press samples have been provided to Specktra for consideration only.  This bears no influence to the outcome of any review (if published).  We do not accept payment in exchange for reviews.  All products are tested thoroughly and always reviewed honestly.  We are committed to our members and will only endorse products we truly believe in._


----------



## Jennifae (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## nudibelle (Oct 28, 2015)

How is the forumal?
  I always see this line on blog and think they are gorgeous


----------



## Jennifae (Oct 28, 2015)

nudibelle said:


> How is the forumal?
> I always see this line on blog and think they are gorgeous


  Pretty fantastic!  At least the ones I've tried above.  They all have a nice consistency, easy to apply, and last about a week on me with minimal tip wear.


----------



## Jennifae (Oct 28, 2015)

[h=1]KBShimmer Winter/Holiday 2015 Collection[/h]   
  Launching November 2, 2015!

  [h=1]

[/h]   
*Fleece Navidad*: A soft silvery light grey polish with holographic sparkle and blue micro flakes that shimmer in the sun.

*Smoke Signal*: A smoky, light gray polish with orange, red, and aqua holographic glitters.

*Owl Miss You*: A soft beige, neutral tan. This feathery polish is filled with golden metallic flakes and a bit of coppery metallic shimmer.

*Chilly Pepper*: A true Christmas red cream with full coverage in 2 coats.

*Yule Worthy*: A warm burgundy leaning, chocolate brown polish with micro metallic flakes.

*How Corn-y*: An Indian corn inspired polish with burgundy, gold, red, and orange glitters in a creamy orange base.

*sELFie*: A holiday holographic glitter topper perfect for pairing with Chilly Pepper or used alone for a full coverage textured look.

*Kind Of A Big Dill*: Perfect for those that love a pickle on their Christmas tree! This deep, near forest, green is loaded with micro and small silver holographic glitters that shine in the light.

*Oh Holo Night*: A blingy holographic glitter topper featuring silver and blue holo mini stars.

*Claws and Effect*: A dark purple leaning navy holo polish with blue/pink shifting glass flakes.

*Brrr-tiful Dreamer*: A muted grape leaning grey polish with aqua, silver, purple, and fuchsia glitters.

*Coal In One*: A charcoal grey linear holographic polish with 2 coat coverage.

*For Fox Sake*: A dusty, red leaning orange cream.

*Toying Around*: 2015 Toys For Tots polish; a toy inspired polish, filled with a rainbow of colorful matte glitters in stars, squares, circles, triangles and hexes. A bit of 
  micro sparkle adds the perfect touch to this glitter topper.

  [h=3][/h]  [h=3]Starting 11/02/15, all orders over $75 will receive a KBShimmer Cosmetic Bag in pink. Each bag will include a full sized bottle of Clearly On Top, a KBShimmer emery board, a .75 oz Mani Shot, Lotion Sample, Scrub Sample and Soap Sample (scents will vary). Offer Good While Supplies Last.[/h]   
  [h=4][/h]  [h=4]Do you see anything you like?[/h]


----------



## Jennifae (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Jennifae (Dec 4, 2015)

Updated the first post with a few Winter/Holiday 2015 nail polish swatches!


----------

